# Billing for Per-oral endoscopic myotomy



## lgtaylor68 (May 26, 2016)

Good morning.  
Has any practices out in the GI community have any experience billing for Per-oral endoscopic myotomy, aka, POEM?


----------



## tinablanton (Aug 21, 2018)

*Billing for POEM*

Our GI docs have been performing this procedure for several years now. We use an unlisted cpt code 43499 (esophagus) with the fee being based upon CPT code 43030.


----------

